# buying a B&W............... help



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, Hello everyone!

-So I have decided that I am going to buy an argentine... but when i saw the pictures of it i kinda looked.. deflated. I mean does it look healthy? It looks like it hasn't been fed in a couple weeks and she said that it eats pinkies.. To me it looks like it could eat adult mice. Does it look normal?


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 22, 2012)

Uhm wow...definitely looks very thin....although I am not an expert to say, but if feeding is the only problem then you should be able to bring the gu back to a healthy weight if you buy him and nothing else is wrong.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2012)

How old is it?


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

a year and a half i think is what she said.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2012)

Definitely very thin and undersized. I would pass on it, it looks to have been improperly cared for.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

this was the exact ad.

"I have a monitor lizard for sale. It is a black & white Tegu.
When I bought it about a year ago, they said it might be female.
If so, she's about a year and a half years old, 20 inches long, well tamed & people friendly.
I have never had a problem with her & she has never bit anyone. She even gets along with my dogs."


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, I'd assume that she has MDB then too. They obviously don't know much  She probably just needs some good sun time and lots of supplemented food. Poor girl.


where is she located btw? Cause if nobody picks her up, I'd want to give her a fighting chance at a healthy life :/


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 22, 2012)

How come you're looking into buying another Tegu when you were looking to sell your Colombian less than a week ago?


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

I wasn't looking to sell my Colombian I was just wondering how much a pre-owned Columbian would go for, never would I sell my baby. And west Chicagoland. Im actually going to go pick her up.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 22, 2012)

_She's emaciated, not to a point where she can't be saved. From what I can tell in those pics anyway, how old or recent are they?
But I wouldn't pay much if anything for her depending on the situation. I say that because I picked up Natsuki last year in similar body condition as her. I need to update this thread.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8525

If you can get her for free great, money saved can go towards the Vet and food. But she needs a Vet visit with fecals to rule out parasites and to make sure her organs haven't started to shut down. If you're really interested in helping her and haven't already, call the owner (if possible) and talk to them about her condition and working something out. Pass this link along for extra info as well. You never know what they may be going through and are willing to work out unless you ask. 
Also Quarantine, keep her away from your other reptiles.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10322 _


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2012)

Poor thing :-( she should be way bigger mine are only a year old and are both around 3' can't really tell if there's mbd but a definite possibility especially being under sized. I had an import b&w who was the same way about the same age but was that way cause he wouldn't eat cause his cycles were all jacked ( southern to northern hemisphere) it took a while before he started eating regularly and putting on some size that might be the case with this one.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

Well its 70$ for her. I'd love to help her out though.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 22, 2012)

Super underweight for a year and a half old, size is small too. Last pic really shoss how thin she is, skin dangling off her bones pretty much. I wouldn't pay more than 50-70 bucks for her if anything at all. Like the others said, if she's free, hop on it and maybe you can get her back to good health. Definitely needs a vet check and healthy eating. Good luck.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 22, 2012)

nessanicolle said:


> Well its 70$ for her. I'd love to help her out though.



Well I'm sure you can talk that down to about 50 or maybe even 30$ if you're really good at it. If they don't budge on the price, then I guess its just a decision of if you have the money to gamble and how much do you want to help the little girl out. Just don't feel bad if you can't.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

Also she just reassured me that those pictures are old those and she's bigger now.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd go check it put in person and if there's no mbd (you can tell right off the bat) I'd say go for it. I'd love to take in a rescue-ish in. is it me or do rescues almost always have good temperament? Everyrescue I've interacted with seems to


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah she said its really nice and she's never had problems but ill just have to see for myself. I mean if it's healthy I got one hell of a deal.


Hopefully I'll get a more healthy looking picture I'll make sure to post a picture of a recent picture of her.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2012)

Good deal


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 22, 2012)

If i were to take her to the vet, how much do you guys think a fecal sample would cost? like an estimatation?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 22, 2012)

_It varies from one Vet to another, you'll be lucky if you walk away paying less than $100 for the first visit. Basic exam for exotics can run around 70 bucks alone, fecals around 20+, blood work (if you choose to) at least another 50 or so. 3 normal fecals are recommended to rule out parasites. Since there's not always eggs, larvae or worms in every sample. 

If you have access to a microscope you can do it your self. But you can also call around and get estimates before going._


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 23, 2012)

Okay thats not as bad as i thought, I'll make sure to take both of my babies to the vet soon.


----------

